# Urdu/Hindi: to cheat on someone with someone



## Sheikh_14

Dear Foreros,

In a manner as unambiguously couched as possible how would you in Urdu/Hindi state that someone either has cheated on or has been cheated on, with someone without making a mess in terms of who was the victim and who was the culprit?

For instance Paulo cheated on Maria with her close friend Rania.

Best Regards,
Sheikh


----------



## littlepond

Not really possible in Hindi, as far as I know. You would have to say "Paulo ne Maria ko dhok(h)aa diyaa" and then you will have to say in another phrase how ("Rania se sambandh banaa ke", etc.).


----------



## Sheikh_14

In Urdu it certainly is possible but I am not sure how one can unambiguously be made the culprit or victim at choice without lengthening the sentence. For instance Paulo ne Maria se be wafaa'ii kii Rania ke saath/liiye. However, Rania ke saath be wafaa'ii kii alone could mean Rania was in fact the victim. Therefore, how about Rania se mil ke be wafaa'ii kii? The initial sentence above is unambiguous but the trouble is how would you differentiate between who cheated and who was cheated on?


----------



## tonyspeed

maria ke boyfriend paulo kaa rania se (ke saath) chakkar hai


----------



## littlepond

^ Yes, but that does not mean that paulo is cheating on maria, tonyspeed jii: paulo and maria could be in an open relationship.


----------



## Aryaved

I agree with Littlepond that the use of "dhoka" would be best to convey the rationale of deception/lying/and very possibly cheating on someone.

Reminds me of its use in the song 'Hum bewafa hargiz na the'. Great song by the way!

Hum *Bewafa Hargiz* Na They
Par Hum Wafa Kar Na Sake
Humko Mili Uski Sazaa
Hum Jo Khata Kar Na Sake
Kitni Akeli Thi Wo Raahein Hum Jinpar
Ab Tak Akele Chalte Rahein
Tujhse Bichhadke Bhi O Bekhabar
Tere Hi Gham Mein Jalte Rahein
Tuney Kiya Jo Shikwa
Hum Wo Gilaa Kar Na Sake
Tumne Jo Dekha Suna Sach Tha Magar
Kitna Tha Sach Ye Kisko Pata
Jaane Tumhe Maine Koi *Dhokha* Diya
Jaane Tumhe Koi *Dhokha* Hua
Is Pyar Mein Sach Jhooth Ka
Tum Faisla Kar Na Sake

Of course, it is open to anyone's interpretation as to what the lyrics actually mean to them personally, but yes you can use dhoka and then convey the sense of lack of wafadari.


----------



## Sheikh_14

We often use fulaaN shaxs "milaa Waa taa" to mean someone was involved as well as mulawwas. Therefore, I can offer the following Rania, Paulo kii bewafaa'ii meiN milii wii tii, ham-sharik tii, mulawwas tii. Maria se bewafaa'ii= was cheated on. Paulo kii bewafaa'ii= cheated on. However, if you felt that Rania fell into this quagmire unknowingly, not knowing what she was getting herself into, then how would you go on about it? Would unknowingly be anjaanne meiN, anjaante or naa jaante or in fact all of them?


----------



## littlepond

^ I didn't understand the rest of your above post, Sheikh jii, but "unknowingly" is "anjaane meN". Please open a new thread for new question in the future.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Which bit did you not understand? You can highlight any that you have trouble deciphering, otherwise the post is pretty self-explanatory. As per the question, it came with the territory as it relates to the topic in hand, but nevertheless, message received.


----------



## littlepond

Sheikh_14 said:


> We often use fulaaN shaxs "milaa Waa taa" to mean someone was involved as well as mulawwas. Therefore, I can offer the following Rania, Paulo kii bewafaa'ii meiN milii wii tii, ham-sharik tii, mulawwas tii. Maria se bewafaa'ii= was cheated on. Paulo kii bewafaa'ii= cheated on.



I meant all this part, especially as all those words that you use in the first two sentences are unknown to Hindi speakers.


----------



## Sheikh_14

FulaaN mostly pronounced as falaaN or Falaana= x person.
Mulawwas is mostly used with regards to being involved in a crime but in my view simply means to be polluted by not just an act but for whatever reason. In other words to be sullied, and in my honest opinion can be used for things other than people as well.
Lastly be wafaa'ii means disloyalty. Wafaa= loyalty and jafaa= disloyalty.
Another way around it, Maria se howe Jaane waalii be wafaa'ii meiN mulawwas tii Rania.


----------



## littlepond

^ Thanks; "mulawwas" and "jafaa" do not exist in Hindi. What are "be" and "tii" in your sentence above? Also, by using "howe", do you wish to replicate a regional speech pattern?


----------



## mundiya

^ "howe" means "ho'e", "paave" means "paa'e", "aave" means "aa'e", etc. They are alternate spellings/pronunciations still used today but more common in older Hindi/Urdu usage. Nothing regional about it. You might be thinking of Awadhi "howe" which means "hai".


----------



## littlepond

^ But I still do not understand what "Maria se ho'e ..." can mean: I thought, "Maria se huii jaane vaalii bevafaaii" is the only possible option, as "bevafaaii" is fem. Even otherwise, "hue" is the other option: what is this "ho'e/huwe"?


----------



## mundiya

^ hove/ho'e = ho


----------



## Sheikh_14

It was a typo, thanks for that. Yes it should be huuii. Be is a prefix we used in Urdu similar to the Indic an, as in an-sunaa but not exact equivalents by any stretch.


----------



## mundiya

mundiya said:


> You might be thinking of Awadhi "howe" which means "hai".



Correction: I think this is a different eastern dialect, not Awadhi.

Anyway, thanks for clarifying what you meant, Sheikh jii. Your spelling choice served a purpose. Incidentally, it made me think of those alternate forms.


----------

